# Can somone confirm this for me?



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a 155 gal tank, and would like to get more than 1 kind of invert.

does anyone know were there is a REAL good invert compatbility chart?

i really like the miny crabs, and cherry/blue pearl shrimp, but i dont think these would mix well.... 

is there any larger inverts i could add along with miny crabs / scrimps?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Not extremely experienced with keeping freshwater inverts as far as the rare shrimp and related inverts go. But at first glance you certainly could consider snails from the sound of things so far. Would love to see some pics of your tank btw!


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

i recently becme interested in snails, as well. but ide like to know who / what can mix. 

Mini crabs eat snails, they also eat shrimp, right?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

The only crabs I kept in freshwater were fiddler crabs and they had a dry land area as well so they could come out of the water and dry off and battle each other and dig holes etc. I didnt keep them with shrimp though. Besides you probably are referring to another type of crab


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> The only crabs I kept in freshwater were fiddler crabs and they had a dry land area as well so they could come out of the water and dry off and battle each other and dig holes etc. I didnt keep them with shrimp though. Besides you probably are referring to another type of crab


nope, fiddler's the one! i didnt know they needed dry land! could i house turtle in with them?

also, how often did they "Battle", as i didnt have dry land and they were pretty tame in water...

Wow! im torn between mini crabs, w/ large shrimp and maybe a tiny turtle? 
or shrimps/snails/ xl shrimp.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

tiny turtles are only tiny for a few weeks.

I've seen a few guys set up 2.5g and 5g planted aquariums as small shrimp tanks, and they can be very impressive. 

I don't have any real experience with the larger prawn type shrimp so i couldn't help you there except to say that a turtle would defiantly eat any shrimp it could get its hands on


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

hmmm well im leannin torwards frogs now, thaan turtles.


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Nov 10, 2008)

There's a Shrimp Compatibility Chart here.

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello mixing species in an aquarium is often an excellent way of watching natural behaviours but be careful! 
First things first don't mix turtles with any invert they will attack or eat them eventually!
Almost every crab needs land even if they are kept in water only set ups in the shop red crabs can mix with snails and shrimps. Fiddler crabs are brackish and salt does not mix with any frog or snail well. Any other crab species will probably get to big but if kept in groups with plenty of land are extremly interesting. Note many crabs will live for over 10 years! Good luck check out Bombina. Co. Uk for more invert info and set ups


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I would like to add that my fiddler tank had a little bit of salt in it, that is true!


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

I've kept red claw crabs and cherry shrimp together. So long as both species are fed well neither will revert to eating or attacking the other. I agree that all crabs need to be able to escape the aquatic environment so portruding rock or drift wood are excellent. I also can say with confidence that all snails and shrimp are compatible unless they have been classified as killers or hunters or their own or other species (hunter snails, etc).

I have currently cherry shrimp and spixis snails along with rams horn and Malaysian trumpet snails. 

African Dwarf frogs can live with shrimps, and snails too. (NOT AFRICAN CLAWED FROGS)

-Brandon


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

here are 2 one is on SW and one on FW

Marine Compatability Chart

Freshwater & Brackish Compatibility Chart


----------



## danieleric (Apr 5, 2009)

And here is another:

Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart

I have Micro Crabs in an aquarium with Amano Shrimp and Yellow Shrimp. It is an interesting combo!


----------

